
Show HN: Deploy Latency-Routed Scikit-Learn Models with a Single Line of Python - mathieujofis
https://github.com/mlrequest/mlrequest-python
======
mathieujofis
Hey HN. The goal of this Python project is to make it as simple as possible to
deploy serverless scikit-learn (and other machine learning) models.

Happy to answer questions and would be really grateful to receive any
feedback.

